# Bike-Workshop wieder ohne Rocky Mountain und Race Face



## quhjay (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

hab mir heute den Bike Workshop 2011 gekauft und enttäuscht festgestellt, dass weder Rocky Mountain noch Race Face zu finden sind. 

Woran liegt das? An Bike-Action? Evoc- und Syncros-Parts sind doch auch gelistet....

Ich find's schade, der Workshop war mal eine schöne, kompakte Marktübersicht....


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hab das mal so ähnlich bei Bike kritisiert, hier die Antwort.

Zitat von Bike:

Natürlich kann der Workshop keinen Anspr...uch auf Vollständigkeit erheben - dann wäre er vielleicht 20cm dick. . 
Der Workshop funktioniert im Prinzip so, dass wir die Hersteller bitten, ihre Produkte in den Katalog einzustellen. Das tun diese auf freiwilliger Basis. Der Verlag verlangt für die Einstellung eines jeden Artikels eine Gebühr, denn nur so lässt sich der Katalog überhaupt finanzieren. Würden wir dies nicht tun, wäre er mindestens doppelt so teuer. 
Gerade im Klamotten-Bereich aber auch an den Beispielen Specialized und Rocky kann man sehen, dass nicht alle Hersteller im Workshop vertreten sein wollen. Zwingen können wir sie dazu aber wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

auch Trek ist nicht vertreten, habe mich auch gewundert, aber manche Firmen scheinen eine gewisse Werbung vielleicht auch nicht mehr nötig zu haben da Sie "groß" genug sind.

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich kaufe ihn mir deswegen auch gar nicht mehr. Ist eigentlich unnütz. Und von den Produkten die sie abbilden fehlen sämtliche Daten.


----------



## quhjay (19. Dezember 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Der Workshop funktioniert im Prinzip so, dass wir die Hersteller bitten, ihre Produkte in den Katalog einzustellen. Das tun diese auf freiwilliger Basis. Der Verlag verlangt für die Einstellung eines jeden Artikels eine Gebühr, denn nur so lässt sich der Katalog überhaupt finanzieren. Würden wir dies nicht tun, wäre er mindestens doppelt so teuer.



Wer bezahlt denn die Anzeige? RM oder BA? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bike-Redaktion in Canada anruft. Ich verstehe aber auch nicht, dass andere BA-Produkte gelistet sind. Irgendwie merkwürdig. 

Hab auch lange überlegt, ob ich dieses Jahr lieber verzichte. Aber für die perfekte Chronologie hab ich ihn dann doch gekauft. Naja, 4 Minuten gelesen und jetzt kommt er zu den alten Jahrgängen auf's Klo....


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke die haben eine bestimmte Anzahl von Artikel in jeder Kategorie zur verfügung und der der am meisten dafür latzt kommt rein.
Der der es kauft löhnt nochmal.
So werden Geschäfte gemacht.

Das bestimmte Marken das nicht nötig haben glaub ich eher nicht, eventuell sehen Sie es einfach nur nicht ein.


----------



## rocsam (30. Dezember 2010)

Klar, es liegt nur am Preis. Der wird fÃ¼r eine Seite locker im fÃ¼nfstelligen Eurobereich liegen. Das Problem ist, dass der Workshop nur Sinn macht, wenn wirklich alle wichtigen Brands drin sind. Wenn RM und auch Trek fehlen, dann werden bald auch andere abspringen...
Bike sollte lieber den Katalog 5-10â¬ teurer machen und im Gegenzug fÃ¼r Hersteller den Preis pro Seite senken....


----------



## Runterfahrer (31. Dezember 2010)

Es kann jeder Hersteller im Workshop inserieren. Die Seiten oder Anzeigenmenge ist in dem Sinne nicht limitiert.
Alutech ist im ürbigen auch nicht drin. Aerozine fehlt auch. Es liegt am Vertrieb oder Hersteller ob er Produkte vorstellen möchte oder nicht. 
Auf der anderen Seite sparen die Hersteller und Vertriebe die Werbungskosten ein und müßen diese nicht auf Kunden umlegen.
Für die großen Hersteller sind die Werbungskosten im Bikemarkt jedoch Peanuts....


----------



## rocsam (31. Dezember 2010)

...gibt es noch irgendjemand hier der ernsthaft glaubt, dass es KEINEN Einfluss auf die Testergebnisse hat, wenn ein Hersteller nicht im Workshop ist?...

...mal sehen, wie Trek und RM 2011 bei den Tests abschneiden......


----------



## Runterfahrer (31. Dezember 2010)

Mich würde nur interessieren warum große Marken wie Rocky Mountain und Trek nicht im Workshop inserieren.
Eigendlich ist das ja ein Wettbewerbsnachteil. Zumindest wenn man die Kunden erreichen will die Bikes nach dem Workshop aussuchen.
Ob jetzt Werbung in einem Maganzin geschaltet ist oder nicht hat absolut keinen Einfluß auf Testergebnisse. Der Anzeigenverkauf geht über den Verlag und nicht über die Redaktion.


----------



## Nofaith (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Workshop bietet aber auch die Möglichkeit Bikes bezgl. Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu vergleichen. Rocky hat hier z.B. in den Tests immer das Nachsehen und Trek hat seine 2011er Bikes gegenüber den früheren Modelljahren ausstattungsmäßig verschlechtert um die Preise zu halten.

Beim Importeur sieht man den Workshop-Leser wohl nicht als potentiellen RM-Kunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (31. Dezember 2010)

Zitat: "Runterfahrer":



> Ob jetzt Werbung in einem Maganzin geschaltet ist oder nicht hat absolut keinen Einfluß auf Testergebnisse. Der Anzeigenverkauf geht über den Verlag und nicht über die Redaktion.




....guter Joke zum Jahresausklang   


im Ernst, das Slayer 2011 hat seinen schlechten Testbericht schon hinter sich- Trek wird folgen- da ist der Hype 2011 auch erst mal vorbei- wer über Neujahr nichts anderes zu tun hat, kann ja mal Statistik machen: Wie oft im Anzeigenteil bei bike und im bike Workshop  und wie oft Testsiege, schön nach Marken getrennt.

Liteville/Syntace ist da ein schönes Beispiel......

RM hätte wenigstens ein-zwei Seiten buchen können, man muss ja nicht alle Versionen abbilden, eine Abbildung pro Modellreihe hätte gereicht....

Letztes Jahr keine Mitgliedschaft im Workshop-Club- Altitude unter "ferner liefen" getestet,
Dieses Jahr wieder nicht- Slayer unter ferner liefen....

(wobei wir jetzt drüber streiten können, ob sich bike nicht bloss mit einem "ehrlichen" Testbericht "bedankt" hat...)

wie auch immer:

Eine früh beginnende, lang andauernde, trockene  Bike-Saison 2011 mit megamäßigen Singletrails wünscht allen hier
Rocsam...


----------



## Runterfahrer (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne genug Redakteure einiger Magazine. Wer diese Leute kennt und weiß wie wirklich gearbeitet wird, kennt die Wahrheit und stellt keine Vermutungen an. 
Das Gerücht, dass der Hersteller der keine Anzeigen schaltet, schlechte Tests bekommt hält sich schon ewig und ist totaler Quatsch!


----------



## quhjay (31. Dezember 2010)

Rocky ist doch dabei!

Seite 19: ....ein Super-All-Mountain!


----------



## rocsam (31. Dezember 2010)

...komisch, warum werben dann hauptsächlich diejenigen Firmen, die auch getestet werden?

Wenn ein Magazin wirklich seriös sein will müsste es zumindest

-Blindtests (Rahmen abkleben...)  durchführen, dabei Rahmen und Komponenten getrennt voneinander testen und jeden Rahmen mit den gleichen Komponenten bestückt testen

-keine Werbung von Bikefirmen zulassen sondern  nur Werbekunden aus anderen Bereichen (Automobilindustrie, Pharma, Touristik.....) zulassen

-den Heftpreis verdreifachen

- ständig Leser mittesten lassen

- die Biogeometrischen Daten der Tester (Armlänge, Schrittlänge, Körpergewicht...) offenlegen

usw
usw

ich habe selbst vor vielen Jahren Tests für Zeitschriften durchgeführt und weiss sehr wohl, wovon ich rede................


----------



## Runterfahrer (31. Dezember 2010)

Glaubst du wirklich Hersteller lassen sich von Zeitungen erpressen?
Entweder ihr schaltet teure Anzeigen oder ihr bekommt nen schlechten Test von uns....

Ich weiß auch wovon ich rede! Ich vertraue den Redakteuren die ich kenne. Mit einigen habe ich auch schon zusammen gearbeitet.

Was soll Werbung aus anderen Bereichen in Fachmagazinen? Werbung wird kundenorientiert platziert. Im Gegenteil, wenn ich Autowerbung in z.B. der bike entdecke, frage ich mich was die da soll.

Würdest du den dreifach Heftpreis bezahlen? Ich nicht.
Es bleibt letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen sich vor einem Bikekauf entsprechend zu informieren und wer nur eine Quelle der Information nutzt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich Hersteller lassen sich von Zeitungen erpressen?
> Entweder ihr schaltet teure Anzeigen oder ihr bekommt nen schlechten Test von uns....



ganz so digital ist es sicher nicht. eher andersrum. kein magazin der welt wird sich seine zahlende werbekundschaft, die einen guten teil der einnahmen in die kasse spült, dadurch vergraulen, dass es die produkte des kunden im test total niedermacht

dass ein schrottprodukt top getestet wird, nur, weil der hersteller eine doppelseitige werbeanzeige geschaltet hat, halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen. dass aber die berichterstattung über produkte der zahlenden kundschaft sicher nicht ganz neutral ist, dürfte auch einleuchten

wenn man unabhängige testergebnisse haben wollte, müsste man eine "stiftung warentest" für bikes einrichten. und dann auch dafür sorgen, dass keiner der tester irgend ein teil von irgend einem hersteller "gesponsort" bekommt. weil dann die neutralität wieder nicht gewährleistet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
zu Deiner ersten Frage: JA!
Die Erpressung läuft allerdings viel subtiler ab....

Zu den Redakteuren:
ich will gar nicht bestreiten,dass es einige gibt, die ihren Job nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen machen-
*das SYSTEM ist Korrupt.*

Und das liegt an der Sache an sich.

Warum sollte de Autoindustrie NICHT werben?
Für Vans zB, mit denen man die bikes sicher, komfortabel und von mir aus auch noch umweltfreundlich zum Lieblingstrail bringen kann...

Zu den Quellen, da gebe ich Dir Recht, wer nur eine nutzt ist selber schuld.

Zu meinen Bemerkungen zum Thema Testablauf&Kriterien: Hältst Du die jetzige Testmethodik für neutral und ausgewogen??


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. Januar 2011)

Ich sehe die Fachmagazine eher als Inforamtionsmedium für neue Teile. Praxistests sind nur eine subjektive Wiedergabe des Fahrerempfindens. Wobei man dort dem Urteil relativ vertrauen kann. Diese Redakteure testen mehr bikes als wir alle zusammen und haben dementsprechende Erfahrung.
Im Labortest, wenn z.B. Steifigkeit gemessen wird, oder es um reine Meßwerte wie Gewicht usw. geht,  läßt sich nichts schönen. Zumindest nicht wenn die Tests nicht manipuliert werden. Wovon ich absolut überzeugt bin und auch aus 1. Hand weiß!!!
Die Tests in den Magazinen können praktisch nicht neutral sein. Alle die dort arbeiten sind hochmotivierte Biker. Die mit Herz und Verstand ihren Job machen. Zumindest der größte Teil und die die ich persönlich kenne. Tests werden meiner Auffassung nach höchstens durch die persönlichen Empfindungen und Vorlieben der Tester beeinflußt, jedoch nicht ob Werbung der Hersteller geschaltet wird oder nicht.
Im Prinzip ist es mir wurscht wer, wo, was bewirbt. Genauso wenig wie im Fernsehen kucke ich mir bewußt Werbung in Zeitungen an.

Das System ist nicht korrupt. 
Leider ist es aber so, dass aufgrund der Berichterstattung bestimmter Produkte eine Hype ausgelöst wird. Siehe diesen 29er Kram. 
Mit den Maganzinen läßt sich der Markt schon ein wenig steuern.


----------

